# List of betta breeders in the states?



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone have a list of breeders (of wild type would be cool too) in America ? 
Or Florida specifically, maybe with a shop so I can check them out in person one weekend? 
I'm kinda nervous ordering from Thailand, I don't think I could handle seeing a DOA betta
in the rare instance this occurs. 

Thank you ! 
C


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

man those thailand bettas are absolutley gorgeous! if anyone knows where to look for fish like that in the US I would love to see it too.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Most betta breeders don't have shops. If you can get a hold of their email you can usually ask if they have something you want.

For wilds Mark Denaro of Anubiasdesign.com is the place to go. He might not have what your looking for but he can help you find it. He is heavily involved with the SMP.

There are two (or three?) IBC clubs in Florida. Joining one of those would put you in contact with breeders who may be willing to give you fish or sell you some.

There are some US sellers on aquabid. I highly recommend Martinis Mommy. There's Victioria Stark (bettysplendens)... she's moving to Sweden so if you want fish from her better get them while they're here.


----------



## dub shih (Sep 15, 2010)

I wish there were breeders in Illinois.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

has anyone had experience with ordering thai fish?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there are breeders in Illinois.. I think there is an IBC group around there.. not sure though. You can go to ibcbettas.org and look under chapters.

Buying fish from thailand is exactly like buying fish from US sellers. The only difference is after you buy your fish (or even before you buy it) you need to contact your transhipper and arrange shipping fees from the transshipper to you.


----------



## GittaBoBitta (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new. Just joined last night. =]
Anywho, I was wondering if anyone knew of any reputable breeders and/or stores in the MD/PA area. I work at PetSmart in MD and got my current bettas there, but we only sell veiltails and crowntails, and none are usually very high quality. Thanks!


----------



## dub shih (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks 1fish2fish!

Checking out the site now.


EDIT: there isn't any in Illinois it looks like  although there is a Midwest club of some sort.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

If you look on AB there are some breeders in the US. I got mine (and Mr. Vamp his) from seller the_K. Also Martinismommy (did I get it right?) is very well recommended.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the info 

I will regret saying this, but there is an NYC breeder with some gorgeous babies for sale on AquaBid...$15 flat rate shipping.

Just do me a favor and DON'T bid on this crazy awesome Red/Black Devil CT.....K? LOL He's MINE!!! :twisted:










But if you must...At least give him a tough name....Nothing prissy!! hehe


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I HIGHLY reccomend the_K. But he dosen't have very many bettas at the moment because he has more betta fry as of now


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

He doesn't have any for sale at the moment actually. But he's really friendly and sent both of us free things as well.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If your talking about Aquatech_ny I would personally go with a different seller. They have been known to sell non-dragons as dragons and don't really have decent form or finnage in their fish.

I always (and will continue to) say that if your going to breed, start with a good pair. Its better to pick fish that don't have problems than to have to fix problems down the road. It will save you a lot of culls.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> If your talking about Aquatech_ny I would personally go with a different seller. They have been known to sell non-dragons as dragons and don't really have decent form or finnage in their fish.
> 
> I always (and will continue to) say that if your going to breed, start with a good pair. Its better to pick fish that don't have problems than to have to fix problems down the road. It will save you a lot of culls.


 Are you talking about the_K?? His fish are awesome.

Aquatech_ny has some of the worst finnage in "quality bettas" I've ever seen....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No.. the_k has decent fish. He's on another forum I'm on. He's a good breeder.

Aquatech_ny is who I was talking about. I think that is who the OP is getting that CT from. To be perfectly honest I've seen CT's with better fins from pet stores.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

......i think its a nice looking fish


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's cute but he's not breeder quality at all.. bad caudal, skinny ventrals, not enough web reduction.

This is a much better example of a good crowntail..


I would consider this guy near perfection... gorgeous fish.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Aw, I still think he's attractive in general... I've never seen any coloring like that at a pet store...My aim isn't to breed him so it's all good.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Really? That color is really common around here.

Here's a CT I had.. got him from petsmart. Without flash he looked quite similar to the fish you posted.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah dudes, I swear I've only seen blues, greens, and reds @ Petco and Petsmarts around here for the past 5 years...I thought those were the ONLY colors they came in before I started researching...I usually go to the petstores once a month though because I'm really a crazy cat lady with many mouths to feed lol .... Maybe they all get scooped up before I see them! :-?

What do you think of this one? He's from Thailand & $60 but wow!!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Drooool! :3 I fall head over heels for all those fancy/koi marking bettas. LOVE him! Definitely saved that photo in my growing betta photo collection :]


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's from Niwit right? Hands down one of the best PK breeders on aquabid. I posted one of his siblings a few weeks ago. Very pretty color.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have had great luck with the seller Betta_Affinity on Aquabid. Some people say that her fish aren't high quality but I beg to differ.  Mine are fantastic and I got to see pictures of their relatives. 

I'd highly recommend her. 

But I found a Betta Breeder that is only a few minutes away from my house that had a Platinum White HM sibling pair on aquabid go for $128 on aquabid! He also has TONS of different colors.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Drooool! :3 I fall head over heels for all those fancy/koi marking bettas. LOVE him! Definitely saved that photo in my growing betta photo collection :]


how bout this one for ya then, might still be on Aquabid...


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

so i just broke down and bid on that fish above  first time buying a betta from thailand.....see how it goes. Anyone deal with _Korwhord _as a seller?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a beautiful fish! I hope you get him.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I really wouldn't buy from Thailand unless reviews are super high....a lot of them rip you off. I can get a list of some from my local transhipper (Linda Olson lives not to far from me plus another breeder who has Martinismommys fish hehe).


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've heard decent things about Korwhord. Since your in MS I suggest you go through Jen Vivieros as your transshipper. She's excellent and her prices are lower than Linda Olsen.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like Martinsmommy fish are pretty much sought after.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

*Rip Off Sellers....*

Would anyone feel comfortable sharing a list of sellers from Thailand who are considered rip offs?

Do you mean as in, they don't honor your purchase & send you a different fish (or none at all)...Or like, the fish isn't anywhere near as nice as the pictured? (bait N switch)

I keep seeing listed a transhipper in FL that is "unicorn" something or another...Any info on this person? 

Thank you much


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

by rip off I mean they won't even send you a fish.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

That is so wrong  ...Ya I'd only buy from those with tons of good feedback....Even then, I'm still wary & want to stick w/ US breeders even if the forms may be technically inferior...If I ever feel schooled enough to breed (and have buyers/a goal for it), then I'd consider those pricier international ones...like the Koi type pic I showed. Wowza.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> by rip off I mean they won't even send you a fish.



Well, even an american breeder could rip you off like this, anyway!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup it's possible. I'll probably have a few pairs of blue dragons in about 3 months time (they're 2 weeks right now) so if I have any left you can PM me 

If your interested in Thai fish go with Aquastar71...heard great things about him and here's a video of him and his fish:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSF1SFtucKk


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you go through paypal then its a non-issue if they don't send you the fish because you can file a claim through paypal. I'd wager most of the sellers on aquabid are on the up and up because you can be banned from listing on there if you do not pay or do not send the fish you advertised.

Keep in mind though that there is some political turmoil going on in Thailand right now and you never know what could happen.

As for Pegasus. I recommend going with a different transhipper. I've heard some bad things about him. I'd go with either Jen Vivieros or Linda Olsen.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> If you go through paypal then its a non-issue if they don't send you the fish because you can file a claim through paypal. I'd wager most of the sellers on aquabid are on the up and up because you can be banned from listing on there if you do not pay or do not send the fish you advertised.
> 
> Keep in mind though that there is some political turmoil going on in Thailand right now and you never know what could happen.
> 
> As for Pegasus. I recommend going with a different transhipper. I've heard some bad things about him. I'd go with either Jen Vivieros or Linda Olsen.


 Jen has some good advice on her site www.luvmybetta.com

Linda Olsen is a very friendly person, I've called her a few times last summer when I couldn't get a spawn, after talking to her I was getting spawns all the time  I'd personally go through her because she lives close to where I live so I could just pick up my fish.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Oooo blue dragons  Very sweet! 

Thank you all for the heads up & advice on the AquaBid transhippers/sellers. 

On to setting up the 16G....


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm located in Florida.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

are there any breeders in New Hampshire?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

www.ibcbettas.org will help you find any breeders near you


----------

